# [Regular Season Game 21] Houston Rockets at Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(13-7)/(5-15)*


When/Where:
*Monday, December 8, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Lowry / Mayo / Ross / Gasol / Milicic*


_*Preview*_



> A matchup with the worst defensive team in the NBA helped the Houston Rockets record their highest point total in nearly 13 years. Yao Ming's best game of the season didn't hurt.
> 
> Yao looks to continue his aggressive play of late as the Rockets go for their ninth win in 10 games against the Southwest Division rival Memphis Grizzlies on Monday night at the FedExForum.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Gay & Mayo v Battier & Artest

Two great upcoming offensive wings vs the two best perimter defenders in the league.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Show them some lock down defense Rockets! 

I think Von will get to play some minutes in this game. I hope he performs well.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought Marc Gasol started for the Griz. Yao needs to have a big night and we need to keep hitting our three's and the Rockets win!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets always have trouble with young run and gun teams.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

it will be an easy game ~~~~~~~


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest won't play tonight. Hopefully he plays tomorrow against the Hawks.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

1st quarter: :hurl:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahaha. We aren't the Rockets without injuries.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's within 10 at halftime. Yao has been quiet but Rafer, Scola and Landry have been stepping up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We got their lead down to 9 (freaking Memphis had a 22 pt lead!!). We need more from Yao in the second half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao needs to snap out of apple sauce mode pronto.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why isn't Artest playing?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good game by WAFER!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's 3 dunks from WAFER.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh no Darko scored on Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Go Wafer!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Darko ripped off his jersey. :laugh:

He's ****ing crazy :lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is it just me or does Rafer play well with T-Mac out.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Why isn't Artest playing?


He sprained his ankle against OKC (11/16) and had been playing injured since then.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ha! Battier is better than Gay!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Is it just me or does Rafer play well with T-Mac out.


Remember he's coming back from offseason surgery. There was an article on the Chron about him shooting better lately. It has nothing to do with T-Mac.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why is Head in and Wafer out? Adelman!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The entire game: :hurl:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I didnt watch this game. But WTF???????????????????

Losing to the Grizzlies is not acceptable.
Is Yao 100%? Will he ever be again?
What happenned to the 25ppg 10rpg Yao?? (06-07)


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible loss.
No Artest/T-mac, Yao has 3 rebounds! Head 1-8 and 2 point?.
But at least Wafer played well tonight, he must play over Head any time.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Why is Head in and Wafer out? Adelman!!


We lost the game right here. Boneheaded coaching decision.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I didnt watch this game. But WTF???????????????????
> 
> Losing to the Grizzlies is not acceptable.
> Is Yao 100%? Will he ever be again?
> What happenned to the 25ppg 10rpg Yao?? (06-07)


Damn HROZ, are we twins? I don't even have to make a comment now.

DITTO, DITTO, DITTO, and DITTO!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That first quarter killed us. We just couldnt make up the damage done. Totally sad really. Just really really sad that this team cant go one year with any decent amount of health.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Now sports writers are wondering if this is going to be another underachieving injury plagued season for the rockets? Our roster is filled with key players who are injured or coming off surgery.

As a fan, I am not sure how patient I can continue to be with this. In order for this team to win 56 games this year we really need to get healthy fast. I could be time for a roster move or two or three.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> *Now sports writers are wondering if this is going to be another underachieving injury plagued season for the rockets? * Our roster is filled with key players who are injured or coming off surgery.
> 
> As a fan, I am not sure how patient I can continue to be with this. In order for this team to win 56 games this year we really need to get healthy fast. I could be time for a roster move or two or three.


They arent the only ones. I am starting to freak out about it as well.


----------

